# A NEW Rocky?



## OUMoose (Jul 30, 2006)

Just saw this trailer posted on the apple quicktime site:  Rocky Balboa

Wow.  I know Clubber Lang should have finished this series when he had the chance, but _another_ movie??!  Good god, what's Stallone gonna do, hit the guy with his walker?    I was half-expecting to see him try to go from boxing to MMA's or something.  *shakes head*


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 30, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Just saw this trailer posted on the apple quicktime site: Rocky Balboa
> 
> Wow. I know Clubber Lang should have finished this series when he had the chance, but _another_ movie??! Good god, what's Stallone gonna do, hit the guy with his walker?  I was half-expecting to see him try to go from boxing to MMA's or something. *shakes head*


 

INT. SOCIAL SECURITY OFFICE--DAY

ANGLE ON Rocky Balboa as he is filling out a mountain of paperwork. 

INSERT: extreme CU of Rocky getting a paper cut on his finger

RESUME Rocky noticing his cut.

ROCKY:
UUHHHHAAAAGGAGAGAAUUUUHHHHHH!!!!

His lovely if aging wife ADRIAN rushes to his side, concerned.

ADRIAN
What's wrong, honey?

ROCKY
It cut me, Mick.....Cut me...........

ADRIAN
I'm Adrian, you senile old potato! Here, I'll cauterize it.

Adrian burns the wound shut with a lighter. Rocky does his best Slo-mo Rambo scream.

ROCKY
*UUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUA
AAAAAAAAAAIIIIIIEEEEEAAAAAIIIIEEEEAAAAWWWWWUUUUUUU
UUUUUUUUGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 


A CLERK approaches the desk from O.S. with additional paperwork.

CLERK
All we need now, Mr. Balboa, is your birth certificate.

ROCKY
Duuuh, We lost it when I's a kid, y'know? Me'n my folks we 'adda move alot 'n it got'y'know, lost......

CLERK
I'm sorry, Mr. Balboa, but without your birth certificqate you cannot collect any Social Security retirement benefits.

ROCKY
(outraged)
Whuh? Oh Yeah? You trynna say I ain't n' American? N'after all I did fa dis town? Yeah, I'll teach ya! Yeah, you know what you c'n do? Youse c'n kiss my kidney stones, 'at's what you c'n do!!

Rocky begins to rise as Adrian and his son restrain him and back him toward the door. Rocky continues his tirade.

ROCKY
(thundering)
What, you wanna come and shake my monkey tree? Jus' cuz I'm old I'm helpless, anybody can push me around, try somptin' like dis? I'll teach ya! Yeah dat's right! Jus' cuz there's a little snow onna roof don' mean there ain't no fire in the furnace! Yeah I'll show ya! I'LL SHOW YA!!!!!!

JUMP CUT: begin Montage of Rocky training to fight the system to Survivor's "Eye of the Tiger"................


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 30, 2006)

I love the Rocky series...except for V...but I have to say than this gives the Athiests a reason to say "See, I told you so!"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 30, 2006)

I said it after Rocky 3 and it still stands. I refuse to go see another Rocky movie until he makes Rocky 15 the musical. 

Sly must be looking to cash in one last time is all I can figure. His career has not been too good lately.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 30, 2006)

AAh come on, We know we're all going to see it.  Ya get the feeling that you just gotta!


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 30, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> AAh come on, We know we're all going to see it. Ya get the feeling that you just gotta!


 
*hangs head*

.... probably...


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 30, 2006)

In all seriousness, the guy's in better shape than all of us combined.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 30, 2006)

I think it is fine, and as much as I say I wont go watch it, I grew up watching Stallone in Rocky's, so yeah sure I am going to be one of those suckers that will go watch it, I was by far the best, and I have to agree, it went down hill after III.  Iv was complete crap, and V well some things are better not spoken. Though from the plot, and I dont want to give it up to anyone here, this movie seems more fit as a cable tv movie than an actual theatre flick, but that is just me.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Jul 30, 2006)

evenflow1121 said:
			
		

> I think it is fine, and as much as I say I wont go watch it, I grew up watching Stallone in Rocky's, so yeah sure I am going to be one of those suckers that will go watch it, I was by far the best, and I have to agree, it went down hill after III. Iv was complete crap, and V well some things are better not spoken. Though from the plot, and I dont want to give it up to anyone here, this movie seems more fit as a cable tv movie than an actual theatre flick, but that is just me.


 
IV TOTALLY had the best soundtrack tho.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 30, 2006)

Andy Moynihan said:
			
		

> IV TOTALLY had the best soundtrack tho.


 
Oh absolutely its on my Ipod Actually Hearts on Fire and the Training Montage are great for work outs.


----------



## matt.m (Jul 30, 2006)

I will go see it.  The Rocky Story is told from Adrians eyes anyway.  The beatings Rocky took were her interpretation of how bad it really was, etc.

In this one Adrian is dead.  It won't be that bad of a flick.


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 31, 2006)

They did some filming of this movie a block away from my house, and the movie trailers were literally parked at my doorstep.  I didn't like any of the Rocky movies after part three, and I'm not a big fan of Stallone - but I may catch this movie out of sheer curiosity.

This is a pic of the local restaurant they converted into "Adrian's" for the movie:


----------



## phlaw (Jul 31, 2006)

Sly is also making another Rambo movie....

What I don't get:

First Blood
Rambo: First Blood Part 2
Rambo 3

So what happen to Rambo 2 or First Blood 3???

One of the mysteries of the universe.....


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 31, 2006)

If true, this is getting pretty sad! Sly should have left things alone. What's Rambo going to do? Catch Bin Laden?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2006)

So whats next a twins movie like Jackie Chan did or and Van Dam did

and call it Rocky vs Rambo.


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 1, 2006)

Terrible indeed.  

Most of the Rocky fans will remember that Rocky is brain-damaged, since he was diagnosed with it during the first part of V.  No way in Hades, that the boxing commission would approve of his fighting again.  

As for Stallone, the last bit of halfway-decent acting he had done, was in _Copland_.


----------



## stickarts (Aug 1, 2006)

I liked Rocky I - IV but didn't care for Rocky V.
Seeing older fighters like Foreman and Holmes box again encouraged Stallone to give old Rocky a last hurrah!
I think the trick is to not go to the movie expecting it to equal or exceed the first movie.
It looks like it might be decent if you don't raise your expectations too high.


----------



## OUMoose (Aug 1, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> So whats next a twins movie like Jackie Chan did or and Van Dam did
> 
> and call it Rocky vs Rambo.


Heh... make it a futuristic movie and you can have John Spartan (the Demolition man) and Judge Dredd team up to hunt Rambo and Rocky down... Running man style.  

The idea makes my head hurt...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 1, 2006)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Heh... make it a futuristic movie and you can have John Spartan (the Demolition man) and Judge Dredd team up to hunt Rambo and Rocky down... Running man style.
> 
> The idea makes my head hurt...


 
Now that I would go see


----------



## matt.m (Aug 10, 2006)

Van Damme did the twins formula twice.  Once in Double Impact and the second one Replicant.  One was a clone of the other but it was the same kind of formula.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 10, 2006)

matt.m said:
			
		

> Van Damme did the twins formula twice. Once in Double Impact and the second one Replicant. One was a clone of the other but it was the same kind of formula.


 
I knew of once, but twice!!!

And his movie career is where now?


----------



## MSTCNC (Aug 10, 2006)

A new Rocky?

I think I'm going to be sick!

ELIZABETH! I'm comin' home to ya, Honey!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm looking forward to the new Rocky, I mean come on the guy is in better shape than most men half his age so why not.


----------



## Southwell (Nov 19, 2006)

Yeah my curiousity is going to get the best of me, I'm going to have to see this one.


----------

